# DIY Youth Stand-Up Fighting Harness



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

My son, 12, wants to attempt to tangle with a 100lb class yellowfin tuna this year. He might weigh 90lbs soaking wet! 

Well, we've been trying on fighting harnesses in every tackle shop we've been in for the last year trying to find something that fit and allowed him to use his lower body to put pressure on the fish. We never found anything that remotely fit this bill. Some were 'ok' but nothing fit just right. There was always some slop somewhere.

So, last night I decided to attempt to make him one. I have an old Singer 201 (gear driven) that I have used to do some DIY canvas stuff in the past.

**Disclaimer** my sewing is like my welding... I can make two pieces stick together forever, but they aren't winning any beauty contests! 

NOTE: The fighting belt (rod butt plate) shown in the pics is not the actual belt he will be using, ours is on the boat. This is just a piece from a piece of camera equipment I made a few years back, just used it to mock up everything.

Costs:
$10 - 4 x Bronze snap clips and 1 x 1 1/2" solid brass ring.
Everything Else - I had everything else on hand. the webbing came from Deer stand harnesses I had laying around. I had the thread from a canvas project and the velcro as well. 













In this pic he has about 20lbs of drag on my foot. He said he could do more, but the butt plate was digging into his legs. This is a VERY stiff rod.


Only time will tell if this is going to work, but from first looks and just pulling drag on dry land he is able to put WAAAYYY more pressure on the rod than he ever has before.

The butt plate easily detaches with some snap clips. The goal is for him to actually wear the harness while fishing, when hooked up he will just snap the butt plate in.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Looks legit.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Belt looks great. I would try to get a wider butt plate.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOONE-Big-G...NG-Rod-Tuna-Dorado-Wahoo-Marlin-/141900785169


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah it's hard to find small ones! That came out great though.

I think we are the only store that carries the Braid Youth Harness. Dennis Braid said he makes very few and never really marketed them. They're great for kids and petite women.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

lastcast said:


> Belt looks great. I would try to get a wider butt plate.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOONE-Big-G...NG-Rod-Tuna-Dorado-Wahoo-Marlin-/141900785169


Yeah, the butt plate in the pic (if you can even call it that lol), is just for mocking up. All our butt plates are on the boat already (4hrs away from home)


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

Well done dad!! With your skills you should also consider making a shoulder harness with reel clips forward and a D ring in back to tie him off to the boat, the harness is a savior when you find yourself in a stand up tug o war for 2 or 3 hours...good job!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Yeah it's hard to find small ones! That came out great though.
> 
> I think we are the only store that carries the Braid Youth Harness. Dennis Braid said he makes very few and never really marketed them. They're great for kids and petite women.


Y'all keep them in stock?


Nice job on the belt! Looks great!:thumbup:


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Very cool! You've got some skills Rusty. My wife, Ellie, has the Black Magic youth harness and it works great; she whoops up on swords and tuna. The one you made looks similar. Way to take care of your son. I hope he catches a 200lber! When I was a kid, I got a gut bucket. Lol.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

rustybucket said:


> Yeah, the butt plate in the pic (if you can even call it that lol), is just for mocking up. All our butt plates are on the boat already (4hrs away from home)


Whew, glad to hear that. I was having visions of damaged gel coat and fiberglass work! Nice work, hope to hear how well it worked. Best of luck young man, go gettum! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Y'all keep them in stock?
> 
> 
> Nice job on the belt! Looks great!:thumbup:


We do. I'm not sure if there is one there right now because I'm out of town but we generally have them.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

If that young lad pulls in a 100# yellowfin, you're going have to buy him a bigger jock strap. He'll be the new boss on the block!


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

The kid really needs to be wearing a PFD and sunscreen.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

eddy2419 said:


> The kid really needs to be wearing a PFD and sunscreen.


Say what? Standing on the front porch?

This thread is about a fighting belt, not child safety. But if you must know, yes, the boy (and ALL kids on my boat) wear PFD's and sunscreen.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

rustybucket said:


> Say what? Standing on the front porch?
> 
> This thread is about a fighting belt, not child safety. But if you must know, yes, the boy (and ALL kids on my boat) wear PFD's and sunscreen.


That is no excuse!


----------

